# NY Ski Forum Policies and Guidelines



## NYSkiBlog

*Forum Guidelines*

By joining the forums you are agreeing to accept and abide by the guidelines below.

Don't make work for the moderators. Activities that create work for the moderators can lead to a loss of privileges or banning, at our discretion.

Fight your own battles. Don't ask moderators to censor or ban another member. If feel you must report a transgression, think about it for a while, and then don't do it.

The forum is not an airport, you don't need to announce your departure. If you publicly "quit" the forums two times, we reserve the right to ban you. Save us the drama. 

Hate speech — statements against entire groups of people based on race or religion — is not allowed.

It is against forum policy to post personal information about another forum member. If you know someone's name, or anything about them, and you make it public or make use of it without their consent, you are in violation of this rule.

Wholesale post deletion makes a wreck of threads and is a violation of our policies. By joining the forum you agree to refrain from this practice. Say what you mean and stand behind what you say. We will not delete your account because you regret your actions.

Don't duplicate post. Moderators will delete extras.

Post items/ideas that are relevant to the entire community. Save inside jokes or personal conversation for email. Threads addressed to someone personally ("Attn: Fred)" will be moved to the OT or deleted.

Post ONLY Winter Sport TRs in the Trip Reports forum. Ask yourself: Is this a trip report? "I'm going to XYZ mountain" isn't a trip report.


Don't assume people know what mountain you are referencing. Include the specific mountain in your post title and/or your post.

We sincerely appreciate it if you'd disable ad blockers when visiting this site. We're not a for profit operation, but we do have fixed costs for hosting and forum software that we'd like to cover.

Advertising requires approval. If you have an advertisement you think should be displayed on NYSkiBlog, submit it to us by email, (300 x 250 ratio). Ski Gear may be advertised, bought and sold in the Gear Forum, by forum members in good standing.

Real estate, in ski country, is acceptable in Gear for Sale if advertised by a forum member in good standing.

Forum members who are deemed spammy, disruptive or disrespectful may be warned, have privileges reduced or be banned.

Anyone can start a thread in the Conditions forum. Post titles should follow the format: {Mountain Name} Conditions.

Linked signatures are granted to forum members who have avatars and don't hassle the moderators. Keep your signature short. Email any requests.

These rules are a work in progress and we reserve the right to amend them at anytime.

Questions? Email.


----------

